# Problems with solitaire and spider solitaire



## commonsense (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a new 1 month old Toshiba laptop, Windows 7. It came with Spider Solitaire and regular Solitaire loaded on it. When I am trying to play these my mouse seems to be giving me problems. I will click and drag the card and it drops off or "bumps" into a wrong stack and I get an invalid play message. Or when I click on a card it won't get picked up so I can move it. Frequently when I click on the stack to flip a card, 2 cards will flip at the same time. This all happens frequently in each game I play. I don't know what is going on. Does anyone?


----------



## schang626 (Mar 2, 2010)

i would try uninstall the games
control panel -> programs and features -> turn windows feature on or off -> uncheck games -> enter
and then reinstall the games
hope it helps..


----------



## commonsense (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for trying, but no, it did not resolve the problem.


----------



## schang626 (Mar 2, 2010)

did this happen on the very first day when u get ur new laptop?
dunno if this helps but try reinstall ur video card driver.


----------



## commonsense (Oct 30, 2009)

No, it wasn't like this I don't think. I didn't play for a couple of weeks since I was busy installing Microsoft suite and Family Tree Make6r, installing a new printer and choosing my preferences, etc. Since I've started playing regularily I've noticed it. At first I thought it was the battery in my wireless mouse, I changed it and it did seem a bit better, but it kept doing it. Now I'm wondering if it could be my mouse pad. I'm not using it and it does seem better again. The play is going faster now. Can a mouse pad cause this? How would I reinstall a video card driver?


----------



## schang626 (Mar 2, 2010)

does it help if you use a different mouse?

goto toshiba site > support > download and look for ur laptop model
then download the graphics driver for ur model > install


----------



## commonsense (Oct 30, 2009)

Do i need to uninstall what is already on my laptop before going to the toshiba site?


----------



## commonsense (Oct 30, 2009)

I did reinstall the driver and now the mouse works like new again. Thanks schang626!


----------

